# Y do u like ur 240?



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

bored and thought i should start a thread cuz no ones posting
the ? is y do u like ur 240?

A: Its the first car ive actually done all my repairs to, first manual compact car ummm... i duno i just love it


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

Its just kinda what I always wanted for a first car, saved up money for 3 years to get one, took a year to put it all together, gets respect without being entirely kidish, its fun and economical, just the perfect first car.


----------



## yangs13 (Oct 15, 2005)

great handling. not too common.


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

xs04298 said:


> Its just kinda what I always wanted for a first car, saved up money for 3 years to get one, took a year to put it all together, gets respect without being entirely kidish, its fun and economical, just the perfect first car.


 i agree with this one also


----------



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

Its a rare car up in this neck of the woods.....and its a class act of a vehicle...i really like the style...and i was fortunate enough to get my hands on one in excellent shape...its fun to drive, has good power, and it just looks like a nice car....i LOVE my 240!


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

My 1991 was a POS dirty slut, the 1990 is still a pain in the ass...how can anyone like these cars?


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

lol i was thinkin that they constantly break down but im tryin to keep it a positive patty topic


----------



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

hahaha....of all the reviews i read of this car before i bought it, they all said the styling was entry leval...and the power coulda been more and all this different stuff....but for some reason, i absolutly love my car....im starting to think this is just cus i gota really well looked after car...it was the original owner who drove it aff the floor, and babied the car....treated it well and travelled lots in it...so it was in good shape, all Nissan Dealer parts, and the like...he spent good money on it to keep it running, so i must be one fo the forunate ones...I love this car! To be honest though...i do love my Subaru even more...but parts are a bloody nightmare to find for it...so i didnt fix it...i bought this one instead...but i havent been dissapointed yet!


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

easy to badge a skyline as a 240 (OOpsss! did I say too much? lol j/k) I dunno, i just really loved the body of the 240, I liked it even more when I found the s13 conversion.


----------



## 93_240_ka (Oct 26, 2005)

All i got to say is s13.5 i love the s15 kit on my hatchback


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

At the time I got the car... It was fun/easy to drive, RWD, nice body styling, cheap, Did not have the Euro/altezza taillight option and easy to work on.

Now... Still fun and easy to drive, RWD, Not so pretty anymore but its next on my list... ummm its easy to work on... And I do it alot...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i love mine cuss its got VLSD, RWD, mmm ah.....oh yeah and i get to spank civics all day long!!!


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

The somewhat rarity of it around here...the fact that I can kick it sideways when the civics can't...stomping on little civics (except the sleepers, damn those guys, so crafty and sly)...the wonderful styling, I love the styling, maybe it's because I'm just flat out in love w/ my car...but I do love the styling. 
The 2.4 power plant...I love it...when peoples' eyes widen when they ask what engine is in it...2.4 inline 4....majority of the 4-bangers out there are smaller. and I guess the many-a option you have for them. i.e. the many engine choices (future KA-T myself), bunch of different body styling out there (even though some are hideous). IMO it's just a great car...


Oh yeah...and the fact that I'm running on 206,000+ on the stock engine and trans...with only a rough idle....gotta love it


----------



## Cubodad (Mar 14, 2006)

I love my s13 cause everyone in here knows u can have fun in an ff. i take my stock (for now) s13 over any 250+ hp ff car. Fact number one who looks more bad ass a civic rollin his little 13's off as he pulls out of sheetz, or me fishtailin for a hundred yards in my s13 with vlsd. fact number two my friend in his focus svt was following me at extreme speeds on a back road by my house and said he almost shit his pants when my car went sideways around a couple of s bends. his 170 hp couldnt keep up with the old beat up ka24de. and well leave it with fact number 3. Who else in this room likes to tatoo a parking lot. Enough said. Now if u dont already have a 240 go get one b4 fast and the furious 3 comes out. cause prices goes up and fun goes down. God damn u hollywood...


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Cubodad said:


> I love my s13 cause everyone in here knows u can have fun in an ff. i take my stock (for now) s13 over any 250+ hp ff car. Fact number one who looks more bad ass a civic rollin his little 13's off as he pulls out of sheetz, or me fishtailin for a hundred yards in my s13 with vlsd. fact number two my friend in his focus svt was following me at extreme speeds on a back road by my house and said he almost shit his pants when my car went sideways around a couple of s bends. his 170 hp couldnt keep up with the old beat up ka24de. and well leave it with fact number 3. Who else in this room likes to tatoo a parking lot. Enough said. Now if u dont already have a 240 go get one b4 fast and the furious 3 comes out. cause prices goes up and fun goes down. God damn u hollywood...


Sho nuff! I'm stackin my 240's lol.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Loki said:


> i love mine cuss its got VLSD, RWD, mmm ah.....oh yeah and i get to spank civics all day long!!!


 Thats like picking on retarded kids....


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

lol thats rite bully


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Yo Cubodad....is Sheetz just a PA thing? Cause that's the gas station that we hang out at too....in whitehall...lol

since there's nothing better to do in the god-foresaken town...


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

240luvr said:


> Yo Cubodad....is Sheetz just a PA thing? Cause that's the gas station that we hang out at too....in whitehall...lol
> 
> since there's nothing better to do in the god-foresaken town...


nah, there's quite a few here where i live.


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

none here i didnt even no wat u were talking about


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

surfer240sx said:


> none here i didnt even no wat u were talking about


Neither Do I. I just go to the nearest Shell station and fill up. we really aren't allowed to hang out at gas stations here.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Its a Nissan. Its a FR. It's pretty good on gas when I am on the throttle. The looks are descent, coupes w/ pop ups= no. Parts are retardly easy to find. The handling is better than most newer cars out there. I get respect from the local domestic guys because they like the large displacement 4 banger's torque. I smile everytime I drive it. I dunno.... something about this litte bastard that I love. Everytime I wreck one I always buy another. Im glad I didnt trade it for that FC turbo II, now. 

Currently own 2,coupe and hatch, and Im looking for a 3rd. Maybe Ill actaully get a S14..nah.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> Thats like picking on retarded kids....



not my fault..........damm F&F movies made alot of kids down here in mexico think their Jetta's, Golf VR6, CIVICS!!! , IBIZA, LEON, CLIO's , etc are FAST!! with neon lights!!! LOL............

btw,,,,,,,,, sea level OWNS.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> Neither Do I. I just go to the nearest Shell station and fill up. we really aren't allowed to hang out at gas stations here.


We're not allowed to hang out at gas stations either...but there's nowhere else to hang out that we won't get in trouble...so it's just convenient...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

240luvr said:


> We're not allowed to hang out at gas stations either...but there's nowhere else to hang out that we won't get in trouble...so it's just convenient...



I pitty your soul........down here we gather at the beach, big shopping centers, and the sport stadium! lol....than we go make fun or tease other groups......now that i think about it.....i think we are the bad guys:balls:


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Then again...the cops around here really have nothing better to do... I mean we should obviously be out on the streets selling and buying drugs instead of doing nothing wrong sitting in a parking lot..


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

240luvr said:


> Then again...the cops around here really have nothing better to do... I mean we should obviously be out on the streets selling and buying drugs instead of doing nothing wrong sitting in a parking lot..


yeah I know. When did Drugs become such a misdemeanor and hanging out become a felony?


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Ok Lets see....Where to Begin....Humm well as I told the wife its good on gas  at least better then my 4x. For now..With 2 turbo manifolds in my stock pile out the door goes gas mileage.
2. I wanted another sports car after trading a Miata for a suburban for her...That she kept for 2 years only.grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. 
3. Nothing better then having my Daughters boy friend at the house with me because my car. ...
.Muahhahahahahaha......

As for the hanging out thing even when I was a teen doing that it was still a felony..Umm that was in the 80's...Well you all its good to see things havent changed except what types of cars are cool and upgradeable...Used to be the Mopars the Bowties and the Pony's.. I still have a big V8 mopar but these 2.4's are nice.....Lots of fun


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

after seeing one, and dumping the clutch on accident, i fell in love with it. there's something about power on tap, and constant acceleration i love. i did have to part with my old 240, however, i'm seriously looking into another. i'd love me a 91-93 fastback.. that would make my day.


----------



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

inexpensive, RWD, handling


----------



## 240newbie (Feb 9, 2005)

Handling, looks (if well kept), fun, RWD, and some prestige. "Dude look, it's a 240!" 

Yeah, when I got mine I had never heard of a 240 but I saw it for sale and drove it and decided to buy it. It's just a lot of fun. Most of the 240's I've seen are pretty thrashed but I got mine in really good shape. Do you guys like the FB or the coupe better? I think the coupe without the stock spoiler is pretty ugly, but with the spoiler it's better than the FBs. Ah, maybe it's just personal bias. I think it's lighter too? I'm kinda stuck about what to do with it though because I leave for college in two months but it was my first car so I don't realy want to see it go.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

the base model coupe is lighter than the base model fastback by about 40lbs or so. however, you can get a fastback lighter than a coupe. i personally like the coupes with the s14 kouki spoiler, nothing can touch that look. but, for it to really stand out, the silvia front end, and an ait full lip kit will set it off to another level. panda cars <3


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Word, but I"m going for the Chargespeed bodykit with the CF chargespeed hood, along with the S14 kouki wing on the back of my coupe. Talk about sexy! Take a look at these pics... www.i-m-racing.com They've got some awesome stuff. Sort of like an Enjuku racing for you guys in the Nevada area.


----------

